# I asked for a separation yesterday.



## RainbowStars (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi,
Coincidentally I was looking for marriage advice when I came upon this website. I didn't know it existed but a lot of the topics discussed shed a lot of light on my marriage. So since I separated yesterday and I don't know how long it will be then I thought I would jump right in and maybe ask for advice etc. look at some topics. It hasn't been easy and wow I feel like I've been hit by a train. anyway hi.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi welcome , you will find a lot of great advice on this forum.


----------



## Honda750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Get legal and competent advice ......... There are lots of Sea Lawyers here on these boards but be sure you get a consultation from a lawyer that knows and does Legal separation ... C


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

No one can say what will be next.


----------

